# The Haunting of Hill House by Shirley Jackson



## RhondaRN (Dec 27, 2009)

I'm currently reading The Haunting of Hill House by Shirley Jackson and I'm thoroughly enjoying it!  It's an old book and really short compared to the books I have been reading at only a little over 3000 Kindle pages.  I'll be through in a snipit.    I find the descriptions of the author absolutely delicious.  I can just see that old, ugly, scary house in my mind so vividly!!  Can't wait to get back to read more!!


----------



## Picatsso (Mar 24, 2011)

I just don't like scary stuff.....but I'm glad you are enjoying it enough to share with us.  Looked it up on Amazon...$12.99....I have never paid that much for a Kindle book yet, but I would if I found something I really loved.  How did you decide to read that particular book?  I'm just curious about what makes people pick a book to read.


----------



## Julia444 (Feb 24, 2011)

I have never read this Jackson book, but I found "The Lottery" deliciously creepy, and the freshmen at our school are required to read her book WE HAVE ALWAYS LIVED IN THE CASTLE.  Very Jackson--Gothic, creepy, psychologically disturbing.

Someone told me, though, that Shirley Jackson was actually really funny, and that she wrote a lot of humorous pieces, but I've never run across those.



Julia


----------



## RhondaRN (Dec 27, 2009)

Picatsso said:


> I just don't like scary stuff.....but I'm glad you are enjoying it enough to share with us. Looked it up on Amazon...$12.99....I have never paid that much for a Kindle book yet, but I would if I found something I really loved. How did you decide to read that particular book? I'm just curious about what makes people pick a book to read.


Hmm...let me think. I read about the book here a few months ago and it sounded intriguing so I put it on my wish list. It stuck in my mind and I bought it a few weeks ago when my daughter gave me an Amazon gift card for mother's day. It IS rather short for the price, but once in a long while, I'll spend that much for an e-book if I REALLY want it. Though I don't like to.


----------



## Jon Olson (Dec 10, 2010)

Julia444 said:


> I have never read this Jackson book, but I found "The Lottery" deliciously creepy, and the freshmen at our school are required to read her book WE HAVE ALWAYS LIVED IN THE CASTLE. Very Jackson--Gothic, creepy, psychologically disturbing.
> 
> Someone told me, though, that Shirley Jackson was actually really funny, and that she wrote a lot of humorous pieces, but I've never run across those.
> 
> ...


Ah, The Lottery is horrible, in a good way.


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

RhondaRN said:


> I'm currently reading The Haunting of Hill House by Shirley Jackson and I'm thoroughly enjoying it! It's an old book and really short compared to the books I have been reading at only a little over 3000 Kindle pages. I'll be through in a snipit.  I find the descriptions of the author absolutely delicious. I can just see that old, ugly, scary house in my mind so vividly!! Can't wait to get back to read more!!


I read that a long time ago and still think it is one of the best horror stories I have ever read. Jackson does amazing things with language. The book is truly frightening without any graphic violence. It is worth the extra money, if you want it for your Kindle (even though I do not like to pay 12.99 either.)


----------



## Amy Corwin (Jan 3, 2011)

In my opinion, The Haunting of Hill House by Shirley Jackson is the best horror story ever written. I hold it up as the story all others must meet in that genre. A few come close, but so far, none has surpassed it. I re-read it every year & I have the old B&W movie that is really very close to the book and I watch that about once every few months.

I am forever searching for new books like that one that are true horror without the graphic violence and blood baths.

I think the thing that really draws me back time & time again is the depths and how Jackson targeted Eleanor as the perfect victim for the circumstances described.


----------



## RhondaRN (Dec 27, 2009)

That's it Amy!!  It's descriptions like yours that I have read on this board that made me really want to read it.!!


----------



## Dee Ernst (Jan 10, 2011)

This is also my favorite horror story ever. Jacksons funny stuff was very funny, but I never got We Have Always Lived In The Castle. Hill House is perfectly plotted and very scary. The house becomes a character, the perfect villian because there's no way to escape. And the B&W version of the movie is spot on. I recommend both to horror fans.


----------



## Not Here (May 23, 2011)

Just read this last semester. What a great book! Really spooky without ever really showing anything. That's some amazing writing.


----------



## cork_dork_mom (Mar 24, 2011)

That was a good book! The house really was the central character & extremely creepy.

I've read two other good scary books recently...

The Myrtles Plantation by Frances Kermeen. It's a true story about the most haunted plantation in New Orleans.

Summer of night by Dan Simmons. This book scared me so much I couldn't hang my feet over the edge of the bed for the longest time... fear of something reaching out & grabbing me!

Personally I love scary books more than scary movies. And gore isn't scary at all... building up the suspense & what you don't see is the scariest!


----------



## James Everington (Dec 25, 2010)

Amy Corwin said:


> In my opinion, The Haunting of Hill House by Shirley Jackson is the best horror story ever written. I hold it up as the story all others must meet in that genre. A few come close, but so far, none has surpassed it. I re-read it every year & I have the old B&W movie that is really very close to the book and I watch that about once every few months.
> 
> I am forever searching for new books like that one that are true horror without the graphic violence and blood baths.
> 
> I think the thing that really draws me back time & time again is the depths and how Jackson targeted Eleanor as the perfect victim for the circumstances described.


I think Amy's nailed it here - it's a great, great book - proper horror without the "bloodbaths". She's certainly been an influence on my writing (Jackson, no Amy!)

Hill House is one of my favourite books, and the opening paragraph is just... awesome, in the _original_ sense of the word, not the Keanu Reeves one.

I love The Lottery too, and am currently reading a second collection of her short fiction which has The Summer People & The Visit in it. Both gems.

James


----------



## RhondaRN (Dec 27, 2009)

You're right James!!
.  
Just to tease you that have not read the book, here's the opening paragraph:

"No live organism can continue for long to exist sanely under conditions of absolute reality; even larks and katydids are supposed, by some, to dream.  Hill House, not sane, stood by itself against its hills holding darkness within; it had stood so for 80 years, and might stand 80 more.  Within, walls continued upright, bricks met neatly, floors were firm, and doors were sensibly shut; silence lay steadily against the wood and stone of Hill House, and whatever walked there, walked alone."

Delicious, don't you think?


----------



## aaronpolson (Apr 4, 2010)

I looooove that book and have had the fortune of teaching it three times.

We even play with Zenner cards: http://www.paranormality.com/zenner_cards.shtml as a bit of a diversion. (The "psychic" test on which Theo scored so well.)

You should try Jackson's We Have Always Lived in the Castle as well. Delicious indeed.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

RhondaRN said:


> I'm currently reading The Haunting of Hill House by Shirley Jackson and I'm thoroughly enjoying it! It's an old book and really short compared to the books I have been reading at only a little over 3000 Kindle pages. I'll be through in a snipit.  I find the descriptions of the author absolutely delicious. I can just see that old, ugly, scary house in my mind so vividly!! Can't wait to get back to read more!!


That's definitely one of the books haunted house fans should read and a lot of the elements keep getting reused. Like the walls that seem to align wrong -- I've read a fairly long story in the last week with that, and a novel that had the same thing with an apartment building. It also contains one of the scariest moments ever, forcing the reader -- using nothing but his or her imagination -- to wonder about ... something. I can't say everyone will love it, but familiarity with it is crucial to understanding the genre. Or something like that.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

RhondaRN said:


> You're right James!!
> .
> Just to tease you that have not read the book, here's the opening paragraph:
> 
> ...


Stephen King writes that there are few if any descriptive passages in the English language that are any finer than that one:

"It is the sort of quiet epiphany every writer hopes for: words that somehow transcend words, words which add to a total greater than the sum of the parts." ... "All I really want to do is point out how _many_ things this single paragraph does. It begins by suggesting that Hill House us a living organism; tells us that this live organism does not exist under conditions of absolute reality; that because (although her I should add that I may be making an induction Mrs. Jackson did not intend) it does not dream, it is not sane. The paragraph tells us how long it's history has been, immediately establishing that historical context that is so important to the haunted-house story, and it concludes by telling us that _something _walks in the rooms and halls of Hill House.All of this in two sentences."


----------



## lpking (Feb 12, 2011)

I've read exactly one horror novel in my entire life (which is growing rather lengthy) and it's _The Haunting of Hill House_. "Practically perfect in every way."


----------



## joanhallhovey (Nov 7, 2010)

Ah, yes, one of my own favorite authors.  Shirley Jackson was a wonderful writer and if you haven't checked out 'We Have Always Lived in the Castle" I highly recommend it.

Joan


----------



## Michelle Muto (Feb 1, 2011)

This book is still one of my ALL time favorite books.

I love the psychological horror. I love Nell's internal thoughts, and how she sees things. There's a favorite scary part, but I won't post spoilers. 

I love Shirley Jackson, and I think this is THE best haunted house story. Ever.


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

I recommend _We Have Always Lived in the Castle_ too. That's also $12.99 in the Kindle store, which is silly. I'm sure you can find an old paperback at a used bookstore for much less.


----------



## RhondaRN (Dec 27, 2009)

R. Reed said:


> I recommend _We Have Always Lived in the Castle_ too. That's also $12.99 in the Kindle store, which is silly. I'm sure you can find an old paperback at a used bookstore for much less.


I'm going to have to try that one too. Thanks!


----------



## RhondaRN (Dec 27, 2009)

Just finished the book!  What a fantastic ending!!!  What a masterpiece!  How can such a short book be so huge?!    I recommend it to everyone!  I loved it!


----------



## SidneyW (Aug 6, 2010)

I think it's a great haunted house story. I like Jackson's "We Have Always Lived in the Castle" also which is different but also fabulous, very character driven and disturbing in how it reveals or suggests family history and character motivations.


----------



## Bullymom (Dec 18, 2008)

The House Next Door by Anne Rivers Siddons is similar and I found to be almost scarier that the Haunting of Hill House. shiver!!


----------



## RhondaRN (Dec 27, 2009)

Amy, I found the DVD online and ordered it the other day.  Can't wait!  It's the one based on the book and was made in 1963, black & White.  Not many places have it so I had to look a little.  Also, it's titled The Haunting and there are many movies with that title, so had to be careful to pick the right one.  Thanks because I didn't know they had made it into a movie.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Bullymom said:


> The House Next Door by Anne Rivers Siddons is similar and I found to be almost scarier that the Haunting of Hill House. shiver!!


I almost mentioned this. Since I quoted King before, he also writes extensively about this book (in Danse Macabre) and says it could have been subtitled: The Making of a Haunted House.


----------



## James Everington (Dec 25, 2010)

MichelleR said:


> I almost mentioned this. Since I quoted King before, he also writes extensively about this book (in Danse Macabre) and says it could have been subtitled: The Making of a Haunted House.


Yeah, I almost mentioned that one too...!

Danse Macabre is a great book, I wish he'd do another non-fiction one like that, about developments in the horror field since DM...


----------



## Arthur Slade (Jan 20, 2011)

RhondaRN said:


> Just to tease you that have not read the book, here's the opening paragraph:
> 
> "No live organism can continue for long to exist sanely under conditions of absolute reality; even larks and katydids are supposed, by some, to dream. Hill House, not sane, stood by itself against its hills holding darkness within; it had stood so for 80 years, and might stand 80 more. Within, walls continued upright, bricks met neatly, floors were firm, and doors were sensibly shut; silence lay steadily against the wood and stone of Hill House, and whatever walked there, walked alone."


This is still one of my favourite opening paragraphs ever. And I agree with others who say this book is true horror. It's the sweating in the middle of the night nightmare kind of horror. No gore, but pure psychological fear.

I must read the lottery again. It has been far too long.


----------



## john_a_karr (Jun 21, 2010)

I have a copy of The Lottery upstairs and have never cracked it open. Its one of those books that I've heard much about and for some slice of insanity have never taken the leap within its pages. Will have to make it a priority, then Hill House via Kindle.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

James Everington said:


> Yeah, I almost mentioned that one too...!
> 
> Danse Macabre is a great book, I wish he'd do another non-fiction one like that, about developments in the horror field since DM...


I have something really funny to tell you, but I can't right now.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

It's a classic!


----------



## RhondaRN (Dec 27, 2009)

I bought the movie the other day and it's entitled The Haunting.  It's the 1963 adaptation of Shirley Jackson's The Haunting of Hill House.  Though I am not done watching the movie, I will let you know what I think of it thus far.

I was extremely impressed with the way the house looked.  I wouldn't go within a mile of that house.  It's the creepiest thing I've EVER seen, much less STAY a few nights in it.  I was disappointed with the characters.  Not one single one of them fulfilled the book's description of them.  For one thing, I really missed the friendly, witty banter of the two females, Eleanore  and Theodore, at the beginning of this story.  I think this was important to the story and it amused me.  Though they did not stay friends, and the friendship they HAD was superficial, it was important that it was there.  The Doctor was shortchanged as well.  Oh they made him out to be some sophisticated so and so charmer and he was not that in the book.  I think they even changed his name, I'm not sure.  The role of his wife was different as well.  Oh and when it came to the young man, Luke, who also stayed at the house, who would one day inherit the house, oh they just mutilated his character!  The movie made him out to be a whiny, rich, spoiled brat.  Where he may have been a bit spoiled in the book, he had charm and was very witty and fun and when you mixed him with the ladies and the doctor, you had a very fun group!
Now the cook/housekeeper, I just LOVED her character in the book!!!  It was so amusing to me that she said the same things over and over in the book.  "I set dinner on the dinning room sideboard at six sharp.
I clear up in the morning.  I have breakfast ready for you at nine.  That's the way I agreed to do.  I don't stay after I set out dinner.  Not after it begins to get dark.  I leave before dark comes.  We live over in the town, six miles away.  So there won't ve anyone around if you need help. We couldn't even hear you, in the night.  No one could.  No one lives any nearer than the town.  No one else will come any nearer than that.  In the night.  In the dark"  The movie did not do the creepy Mrs. Dudley her just due.  They barely acknowledged her and that is a travesty!!!! I have tried to watch this movie at least 8 times and keep turning it off.  But I need to finish it because I loved the book so.  But oh, who could ever give justice to Shirley Jackson's masterpiece!??  It only makes me want to read the book again and to heck with the movie.


----------



## Michelle Muto (Feb 1, 2011)

I loved the original movie - mostly I think, because of the house itself. 

****SPOILER****





I also loved the scene with Elenor wondering who's hand she was holding. That was the best. But, all that said, the book is still one of my favorites and the opening is the best opening I've ever read.


----------



## Tara Maya (Nov 4, 2010)

I saw a movie based on The Haunting of Hill House and wondered if there was a book.


----------



## Ty Johnston (Jun 19, 2009)

How timely. I finished reading _The Haunting of Hill House_ for the first time just last week. It was truly a great read. It easily makes my list of top horror novels, and is by far the best haunted house story I've ever read. One scene actually shook me up, and that hasn't happened to me because of a book or movie in more than 20 years. The scene?

(SPOILER)



Spoiler



It's when Eleanor grabs the hand in the dark, then the lights come on and she didn't know who's hand she was gripping. I nearly put the back down for a while after reading that scene, I was so spooked.



I read "We Have Always Lived in the Castle" a couple of years ago and found it as nearly as good, though with a different type of haunting, more disturbing than anything.


----------



## James Everington (Dec 25, 2010)

MichelleR said:


> I have something really funny to tell you, but I can't right now.


_Finally_ this comment makes sense to me!


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

RhondaRN said:


> I bought the movie the other day and it's entitled The Haunting. It's the 1963 adaptation of Shirley Jackson's The Haunting of Hill House. Though I am not done watching the movie, I will let you know what I think of it thus far.
> 
> I was extremely impressed with the way the house looked. I wouldn't go within a mile of that house. It's the creepiest thing I've EVER seen, much less STAY a few nights in it. I was disappointed with the characters. Not one single one of them fulfilled the book's description of them. For one thing, I really missed the friendly, witty banter of the two females, Eleanore and Theodore, at the beginning of this story. I think this was important to the story and it amused me. Though they did not stay friends, and the friendship they HAD was superficial, it was important that it was there. The Doctor was shortchanged as well. Oh they made him out to be some sophisticated so and so charmer and he was not that in the book. I think they even changed his name, I'm not sure. The role of his wife was different as well. Oh and when it came to the young man, Luke, who also stayed at the house, who would one day inherit the house, oh they just mutilated his character! The movie made him out to be a whiny, rich, spoiled brat. Where he may have been a bit spoiled in the book, he had charm and was very witty and fun and when you mixed him with the ladies and the doctor, you had a very fun group!
> Now the cook/housekeeper, I just LOVED her character in the book!!! It was so amusing to me that she said the same things over and over in the book. "I set dinner on the dinning room sideboard at six sharp.
> I clear up in the morning. I have breakfast ready for you at nine. That's the way I agreed to do. I don't stay after I set out dinner. Not after it begins to get dark. I leave before dark comes. We live over in the town, six miles away. So there won't ve anyone around if you need help. We couldn't even hear you, in the night. No one could. No one lives any nearer than the town. No one else will come any nearer than that. In the night. In the dark" The movie did not do the creepy Mrs. Dudley her just due. They barely acknowledged her and that is a travesty!!!! I have tried to watch this movie at least 8 times and keep turning it off. But I need to finish it because I loved the book so. But oh, who could ever give justice to Shirley Jackson's masterpiece!?? It only makes me want to read the book again and to heck with the movie.


If you think this version was bad, don't even think about renting the newer remake (with Owen Wilson, Catherine Zeta-Jones, Liam Neeson, Lili Taylor) - it was barely even scary.

I saw the movie on TV when I was in high school in the 60's (how's that for dating myself) - it totally creeped me out and I had to buy the book. Which totally creeped me out too, in the best way. I've always said I'd read it again some day...


----------



## Alexandra Sokoloff (Sep 21, 2009)

Hi Amy Corwin! Great to see you here.

I agree with all - THE best ghost story ever written. Love all her other horror, but Shirley Jackson's autobiographical comedies about her family, LIFE AMONG THE SAVAGES and RAISING DEMONS are also laugh-out-loud funny - the woman really could do it all.

And for people looking for more classic, groundbreaking psychological horror, Charlotte Perkins Gilman's short story THE YELLOW WALLPAPER is a must-read: it's online, here

http://www.pagebypagebooks.com/Charlotte_Perkins_Gilman/The_Yellow_Wallpaper/The_Yellow_Wallpaper_p1.html


----------



## James Everington (Dec 25, 2010)

Alexandra Sokoloff said:


> Hi Amy Corwin! Great to see you here.
> 
> I agree with all - THE best ghost story ever written. Love all her other horror, but Shirley Jackson's autobiographical comedies about her family, LIFE AMONG THE SAVAGES and RAISING DEMONS are also laugh-out-loud funny - the woman really could do it all.
> 
> ...


The Yellow Wallpaper _is_ great, agreed.


----------



## RhondaRN (Dec 27, 2009)

Just finished up the movie last night.  Though it was good, it didn't hold a candle to the book.  The book was so exquisite that mere actions and words on a screen could not match it.  But worth watching.  The book still stands out in my mind and I'm looking forward to reading more of her works.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

James Everington said:


> The Yellow Wallpaper _is_ great, agreed.


Yep.

Has anyone read:



Or, the classic:


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

RhondaRN said:


> I'm currently reading The Haunting of Hill House by Shirley Jackson and I'm thoroughly enjoying it! It's an old book and really short compared to the books I have been reading at only a little over 3000 Kindle pages. I'll be through in a snipit.  I find the descriptions of the author absolutely delicious. I can just see that old, ugly, scary house in my mind so vividly!! Can't wait to get back to read more!!


That is a truly scary book. I may re-read it. Thanks for bringing it up.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I just finished "We Always Lived in the Castle" and I can only wonder how it took me so long to discover this wonderful book. I actually remember picking it up many years ago, in high school. If I recall correctly, I could not get past the first chapter... unless I have totally blanked out reading it. Which ever the case, it felt completely new to me and I enjoyed ever word! 

I'm now looking at Hill House to download, I am not crazy about the price either, as someone else mentioned, though more for general principal then the length of it. I can order the paperback for $2 less and get it sent for free with my prime account... So it is really about whether it is worth the extra $2 for the connivence and added ease of reading on my kindle... which really, it is. 

Most of her other novels are not in kindle format, I just ordered a paperback with 3 of her early books in one...


----------



## James Everington (Dec 25, 2010)

To reply to Michelle R's question of about six months ago - yes I've read Carmilla. I was slightly disappointed after hearing how great it was to be honest. The Room In The Tower looks interesting, will have to check that one out.

Cuechick - glad you liked it. Jackson is one of my favourite authors, although can't get her early books here in the UK at all. Bah.


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

Amy Corwin said:


> In my opinion, The Haunting of Hill House by Shirley Jackson is the best horror story ever written. I hold it up as the story all others must meet in that genre. A few come close, but so far, none has surpassed it. I re-read it every year & I have the old B&W movie that is really very close to the book and I watch that about once every few months.


I have to agree this title is one of the TOP horror books I've read. I belong to a novella group on Goodreads and this was our Oct pick. It isn't in your face, bloody, or violent - it isn't even a cover to cover scare fest. BUT it gave me goose bumps - big goose bumps! The only other books to do that for me were The Shining and Silence of the Lambs.

I plan to read more by Jackson this year.

Jenna


----------



## Jonathan Daniel - Author (Aug 3, 2011)

I read this book several years ago and there are parts of it that still stick with me.  It is by far one of the single greatest horror books ever written.  But - as many of you seem to agree based on your posts - I maintain that the opening paragraph is the single greatest opening in all of fiction, especially horror.  Anyone who has an interest in this genre or great writing at all needs to read this book.


----------



## mscottwriter (Nov 5, 2010)

joanhallhovey said:


> Ah, yes, one of my own favorite authors. Shirley Jackson was a wonderful writer and if you haven't checked out 'We Have Always Lived in the Castle" I highly recommend it.
> 
> Joan


I bought that book for my daughter for Christmas. I may have to steal it back...


----------



## Beth Dolgner (Nov 11, 2011)

Rhonda, you have great timing! I just mentioned this book a few days ago in a thread about authors who have an inimitable voice. I agree that The Haunting of Hill House is the best horror novel out there. And I love how every character seems a little bit off: who's going insane here? Sometimes I think it's the reader.

Amy, your description is spot on!  

I didn't read We Have Always Lived in the Castle until a few years ago. I really enjoyed it, though it was less horrific and more...disturbing.


----------



## GGKeets (Jan 2, 2012)

I read that one in college for a speculative literature class. We also did Mary Shelley's Frankenstein. There were about six other books we read. I liked them all and most of the class was in agreement. I should dig up that list.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Thanks for the tip! I'm going to try it. I don't read a lot of horror, but if story's well done, I really enjoy it!


----------



## bjscript (Oct 26, 2011)

This is also my favorite horror story ever.  Jacksons funny stuff was very funny, but I never got We Have Always Lived In The Castle.  Hill House is perfectly plotted and very scary.  The house becomes a character, the perfect villian because there's no way to escape.  And the B&W version of the movie is spot on.  I recommend both to horror fans.>>>>>


The big-budget Hollywood remake a few years ago was mostly a Boo movie, really over-blown and not scary.

Bill


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I am now 1/3rd into THOHH and am just *loving* it... I can not believe it has taken me so long to discover one of my favorite authors! I am just glad I did. I also order a used DTB I found with 3 of her earlier novels.

A friend of mine suggested that Suzanne Collins might have been influenced a bit by Jackson's the Lottery, when writing The Hunger Games, and I would not be surprised at all if she had.


----------

